# variety of songs



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to translate the following sentence into Chinese: “I like the variety of songs played on this radio station.” Would anyone know how to translate this?
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

Colloquially, I would simply put this sentence as 我喜欢这个电台放的歌.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Ovaltine888! I didn't know that that verb could be used in this context.


----------



## SuperXW

我喜欢这个电台放的*各种各样*的歌。


----------



## yuechu

SuperXW said:


> 我喜欢这个电台放的*各种各样*的歌。


That sounds good! Thanks, SuperXW!


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> 我喜欢这个电台放的*各种各样*的歌。


This one sounds no good.
I will say
我喜欢这个电台放的歌。
我喜欢各种各样的歌。
这个电台在放各种各样的歌。

but I will not say
我喜欢这个电台放的各种各样的歌。
because 各种各样 means "all kinds of", while "这个电台放的" is a modifier to indicate the range of the songs specifically "played on the radio", which sounds conflicting.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这个电台放的歌多种多样，我很喜欢。


----------



## SimonTsai

I think that the '_variety_' in the original sentence simply means a particular type, as in '_Canadian English is a variety of English_', or '_This river has more than 500 varieties of fish_'. It does not mean that the radio station played a variety of songs and therefore may not have to do with '多種多樣'. (I am with ovaltine, and have given his suggestion in post #2 the thumbs up.)

*EDIT:* I did a Google search and found that I was probably wrong. See the posts below. Sorry for the misinformation. (And sorry, ovaltine, but I have to take the thumbs up back.)


----------



## SuperXW

So which one is it, yuechu?
If what Simon said was true, then 我喜欢这个电台放的歌 is good enough.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I think he likes the fact that the radio station plays a variety of songs.  It is the diversity rather than uniformity that makes the radio station so enjoyable.


----------



## yuechu

Skatinginbc said:


> I think he likes the fact that the radio station plays a variety of songs. It is the diversity rather than uniformity that makes the radio station so enjoyable.


That's right. I was talking about the diversity of songs on the radio station.

谢谢，大家！


----------



## SimonTsai

I have edited my post. Mr Google confirmed @Skatinginbc's interpretation and rejected mine.

My apologies for the misinformation, again. I ought to have put more effort into checking what I was going to write or had written before clicking the button and having it published.

For now, I hope that it is appropriate for me to try making up for what I have done by providing an alternative expression to '多種多樣', '相當多元', which I am more familiar with.

*APPENDIX:* Here is what Mr Google showed me:

Aspiring to promote his new CD '_Whispering of Public Opinion_', Gould played a few of his originals to mix things up. If the variety of songs wasn't enough to keep some people engaged, Gould turned listeners into singers as crowd members helped out with a truly spirited rendition of '_Sweet Home Alabama_'. (source: A Night with Gould: Music in Action at Sandy's)​​The songbook is extensive and would take a while to play all the way through, but the variety of songs at this level actually has a technical benefit. Many composers during the time, especially in the Baroque period, wrote songs specifically to be used as technical exercises while still sounding good. Bach in particular was well-known for this. (source: The Giant Book of Intermediate Classical Piano Music)​​In her new CD, '_Songs of the Great War_', Patricia demonstrates her versatility with the variety of songs she performs, in French and German, as well as in English, from the more classical to the informal 'song of the inn'. (source: Review of _Songs of the Great War_ by the WFA)​​This is a great app! The variety of songs it plays is awesome! My four-year-old kid and I listen to it every night at bath time, and I find myself recognising songs from my era! (source: Review of _Stingray Music_ by Gillian Smoke)​​I had this book as a young accompanist for my junior church, and I have missed it. This was delivered in very good time, condition exactly as described. The variety of songs based soundly on Scripture is just as I remembered and has already been put to use in my working with children. (source: Review of _100 Scripture Songs for Kids_ by Deena Talbert)​


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> My apologies for the misinformation, again. I ought to have put more effort into checking what I was going to write or had written before clicking the button and having it published.


No need to apologize, Simon! 



SimonTsai said:


> providing an alternative expression to '多種多樣', '相當多元', which I am more familiar with.


Thanks for letting me know about the other expression!


----------



## Vincent Tam

我喜欢这个音乐电台的多元化。（意思是： 因为电台能够提供各种音乐，所以你喜欢上这个电台）（而不是，你喜欢这个电台播放的各种音乐，你可能对某些歌曲并不喜欢）


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这个电台放的歌多种多样，我很喜欢。


這句很順，而且就是英語原文表達的意思。

音樂電台排行評審:「雖然沒列入我的前三名，但這個電台放的歌多種多樣，我很喜歡。」==> 他喜歡該台音樂的多樣化。


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> “I like the variety of songs played on this radio station.”


怎样判断是“歌曲的多样化”还是“多样化的歌曲”呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

the variety of songs 歌曲的多種多樣
a variety of songs 多種不同的歌曲
a wide variety of songs 多種多樣的歌曲


----------



## Vincent Tam

Skatinginbc said:


> the variety of songs 歌曲的多種多樣
> a variety of songs 多種不同的歌曲
> a wide variety of songs 多種多樣的歌曲


a variety of songs    a wide variety of songs  前者是强调和后者的区别大吗？ 是不是后者增加了“多”这层意思在里面？“前者是各种不同 和 后者是 大量各种不同的”？还是 两个意思完全一样。谢谢


----------



## Skatinginbc

選擇題是在「多個不同」的選項中選出正確的答案。多少個算「多個」？   大概三、四個吧。
心裡編造了「多種不同」的藉口 (made up a variety of excuses)。多少種算「多種」？ 大概三、四種，可能更多吧。
本自助餐廳供應「多種多樣」的食物 (serves a wide variety of foods)。多少種多少樣算「多種多樣」？至少四、五種，數十樣吧。
美國有「多種多樣」的族群。多少種多少樣算「多種多樣」？至少四、五種，數十樣吧。
總之，「多種多樣」（a wide variety of）比「多種不同」（a variety of）更形形色色，五花八門。


----------

